# IP rausfinden



## marckamber (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Kürzlich war ich in einem Finanzforum und dort hat jemand tatsächlich meine IP Nummer rausgefunden. Wie geht sowas. Ich habe immer gedacht, dass man dafür das Log-file des Forum-Servers lesen muss.

Gibt es ein tool um ip-adressen eines forum teilnehmers rauszufinden ?

Gruss
Marc


----------



## BlackLordOfDragons (14. Februar 2004)

Nein, meines Wissens nur wenn er Admin ist, oder wenn das Forum sie preisgibt.
Was will der typ mit einer IP-Adresse?


----------



## Sinac (14. Februar 2004)

Deine IP ist beim surfen etc. nun echt kein Geheimnis, du kannst mit einem
kleinen PHP-Script die IP des besuchers auslesen, aber was bringt dir das?


----------



## marckamber (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Bei der IP meines Arbeitgebers (offenbar fixe IP) steht gleich noch die Bezeichnung des Arbeitgebers.

Wie geht das mit dem PHP-Script ?

Danke
Marc


----------



## Tim C. (16. Februar 2004)

Dann wird es sich nicht um die schlichte IP sondern den Hostname handeln. Entsprechende Informationen finden sich in den diversen Elementen des superglobalen _$_SERVER_ Arrays.

Dazu muss die betreffende Person/Rechner allerdings die Seite mit dem implementierten Script selbst aufrufen.

Und um dem ganzen jetzt mal diesen "hach wie anrüchig" Charakter zu nehmen:
- Es ist gängige Praktik mit den IPs von Usern z.B. Reloadsperren für Counter und ähnliches zu fabrizieren.
- Eine IP ist auch nur eine IP ist eine IP ist eine IP ist *keine automatische Backdoor in jedes OS deiner Wahl*. Es ist immer wieder putzig, wenn einem irgendwelche Scriptkiddies daherkommen à la "Boah, wenn ich deine IP hätte, du wärest so tot ..." ich kringel mich regelmäßig. Also nur keine Panik


----------



## Sinac (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Es ist immer wieder putzig, wenn einem irgendwelche Scriptkiddies daherkommen à la "Boah, wenn ich deine IP hätte, du wärest so tot ..." ich kringel mich regelmäßig. Also nur keine Panik  *



Naja, wenn ich manchmal sehe wie offen manche User ihre Windows Systeme lassen läufts mir echt kalt den Rücken runter ;-)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Naja, wenn ich manchmal sehe wie offen manche User ihre Windows Systeme lassen läufts mir echt kalt den Rücken runter ;-)
> 
> Greetz...
> Sinac *


Das ist doch wieder ein ganz andere Paar Schuhe. Also, lassen wir die Kirche schön im Dorf und einigen uns darauf, dass eine IP nur eine IP ist und die, die beim Wort IP panisch aufschreien, meist jene sind, die auch ein "Ich guck da mal eben in den Quellcode" für eine illegale bzw. genehmigungspflichtige Handlung halten.

Denn diejenigen, die über Proxys oder Anonymizer ins Netz gehen und so ihre IP "verbergen" tun dies in der Regel nicht aus den Gründen, die der "panische" "Oh mein Gott, er hat meine IP Adresse, zu Hülf"-User für kritisch hält.


----------



## marckamber (16. Februar 2004)

Damit ist meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Die lautet: Wie kann jemand meine IP in einem Forum rausfinden ?

Der betreffende Forumsteilnehmer hat's geschafft, indem er sie gleich dort gepostet hat. Ich vermute auch, dass er mich irgendwie geködert hat, dass ich zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt einen Forumseintrag machte. Bei anderen Teilnehmern hat er sich irgendwie so gebrüstet, dass er mich "tracen" würde.

Muss er dafür die Logfiles auf dem Forums-Server einsehen ? Wenn ja, wie kriegt er dazu Zugang ?


----------



## Tim C. (16. Februar 2004)

Wenn das Forum Bilder in der Signatur zulässt kann er als Bild ein PHP Script angeben, welche auch ein Bild ist, aber zusätzlich halt diverse Scriptaufgaben im Hintergrund erledigt (dies ist übrigens ein Grund, warum Bilder in unseren Signaturen seit neustem verboten sind).

Wenn er jetzt noch den Zeitpunkt kennt, zu dem du gepostet hast, ist das relativ leicht zu realisieren auch ohne Zugriff auf die Serverlogs.

Wenn er Moderator oder Admin auf dem Board ist, kann er die IP (jeh nach Forensoftware) sowieso einsehen (kann ich hier auch).


----------



## marckamber (17. Februar 2004)

es handelt sich beim betreffenden Forum nicht um eines wie hier, wo Bilder oder Signaturen geladen werden können. Es handelt sich um ein einfaches Forum, bei welchem nach dem Thread der username steht, sonst nichts.

Also so, wie ich das verstehe, muss der andere, der meine ip rausgefunden hat, den server und damit die logfiles einsehen können. damit liegt die vermutung nahe, dass er bei diesem dienst arbeitet. oder ?


----------



## IRQ (17. Februar 2004)

Entweder das oder du hast in einem Beitrag deinen Arbeitgeber irgendwie angegeben. Bei einer fixen IP ist es dann auch möglich, das z.B. eurer Web oder Mailserver die gleiche IP hat und er einfach nur dadurch eure IP herausgefunden hat. Deswegen auch das "tracen", das ist voll simpel und funktioniert auch unter Dos (tracert Zieladresse). Dabei wird einfach angezeigt, welche Stationen einen IP-Packet auf dem Weg zum Ziel passiert.


----------



## marckamber (3. März 2004)

ich hab in keinem meiner beiträge je irgendetwas persönliches angegeben, da bin ich mir sicher. also bleibt nur noch die möglichkeit, dass er logfiles lesen kann. kann man das als externer ?


----------



## IRQ (3. März 2004)

Ja kann er, wenn sich die Files auf dem Webserver auflisten lassen und das Logfile (sofern denn eins da ist) nicht geschützt ist. Ist aber sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Server derart ungesichert ist. Ausserdem ist es üblich, bei Foren die Daten in einer Datenbank zu schreiben und nicht in einer Datei.


----------



## isabellidia (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,

gibt es ein tool, womit ich zb. doppelid´s in Foren sichtbar machen kann? Wenn ja, wie verwende ich dieses? und wo downloade ich es?

Es wäre nett, das mir jemand auf diese Frage hin antwortet. 

Ich bedanke mich bei euch im voraus.

Liebe Grüsse

Isabel


----------

